# PNP business license problems.



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I am entering the program through Express Entry. I work in the software industry and am applying for BC PNP Tech Pilot in August.

This is a bit of an edge case, but maybe someone can shed some light.

My company has NOT got a Business License for the main office (Everything else is good. We're a publicly traded company and have a certificate of incorporation etc). We moved in to an office in Vancouver last year and they just forgot/never renewed the business license.

I managed to get my boss to apply, but an inspection report came back and we need to get a lot of work done to the office space before they will issue the license. THIS WILL NOT BE DONE IN TIME. I have to start the application in August.

So, without the license I fear I will not be able to apply.

1)
If we were to register a co-working space, (which would get approved immediately) we can get a Business License for it. If I worked out of this space, would that be enough and does it have to tie in with the address on my contract etc?

2)
If we don't do this, how flexible is the nomination program on this subject. IE what if I supply proof of pending license?

I am worried that this weird scenario is going to cost me a chance at residency 

Many Thanks!


----------



## simonwbrighton (Sep 13, 2017)

Bump! I know this is kinda niche, but any info would be great. 

Do PNP have real case officers who I would be able to have contact with for example? Could I appeal to them with evidence of the license being pending?

In essence, I am super worried about not getting a nomination because of the current status of the company. That would be disastrous.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There's no Citizens Advice Bureau equivalent in Canada but the students at UBC Law School do offer an advice service clinic (surgery)... don't know how much they charge (if anything) but they do offer advice in regards to immigration matters; I should think that your query relates more to immigration than to business and commercial law.

It looks like the appointments line is shut right now but they have clinics across the Lower Mainland with varying hours of operation.

Good luck to you.


----------

